# Large advertisements on sides of buildings



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

TalB said:


> That is the same building that was originally built in 1904, but it was recladded in the 60's to look like the way it does right now.


The sign in the bottom of the photo is the Coke sign and it is on the north, not the south. And I believe the building behind the signs is 750 Seventh Avenue, on the north end of the square. I Times Square is on the southern end and has, among its signs, the NBC TV screen.


----------



## zakrzemarski (Feb 21, 2004)

Warsaw



























(source)



















by rcube


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

those are ugly

asian cities are famous for them


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Helsinki


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> And a new one for the WC :cheers:


THATS AWESOME!!! OMG


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Berlin*


----------



## mannix_10 (Apr 5, 2006)

I reckon these buildings would wanna get paid a shit load for having their image ruined by these ads.....IMHO


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Flat Iron building in New York


----------



## columbusguy20 (Jun 2, 2005)

We have some here in Columbus. In fact, some of the advertisements caused some friction between Orange Barrel Media and ODOT. We have advertisements for Chase Bank, Nationwide Insurance, The Columbus Crew, and the worlds largets IPOD located on South Third Street by the Ohio Statehouse. In addition, Merry Christmas (or X-mas) will ususally be displayed on one side of One Nationwide Plaza during the Christmas season


----------

